# Goldens among banned or restricted breeds in America



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Popular breeds being banned or restricted in America - Fort Wayne dog breeds | Examiner.com


*Popular breeds being banned or restricted in America*

Many people feel that they do not have to worry about Breed Specific Legislation if they do not own a Pit Bull, however the breed list is constantly growing and now includes over 75 breeds that have restrictions or complete bans in cities across America. 

The current list of banned or restricted breeds includes dogs that you would never expect to be placed on such a list. These breeds include the Airedale Terrier, Alaskan Malamute, American Eskimo Dog, Australian Shepherd, Boston Terrier, *Golden Retriever*, Keeshond, Labrador Retriever, Pug, Samoyed and Siberian Husky. These are just eleven of the over 75 breeds that are currently being discriminated against in the United States.

Groups that are supportive of this kind of legislation include the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) and People For The Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA), both of which are organizations that claim to be supportive of animal rights. 

If a complete breed ban is enforced in your city you will be required to either move out of the city with your pet, re home your pet out of the city or turn your pet into the humane shelter to be destroyed.

If the breed is restricted, these restrictions may include having to have the dog muzzled at all times while in public, you may be required to purchase insurance for the dog, the dog may be restricted to your property at all times unless it is a medical visit to your veterinarian, or keep the dog in a specific enclosure at all times. 

Breed Specific Legislation began with a few breeds, such as the American Pit Bull Terrier, Rottweiler, American Staffordshire Terrier, etc. It has slowly spread to many other breeds and if the public continues being unaware of this or does not appear to care since it has not yet had an effect on their breed, all breeds will soon be banned or restricted.

What you can do to stop the further growth of this list is speak for the animals. Sign online petitions, write letters to public officials, join online groups and let your voice be heard and not donate to organizations who are supportive of the breed banning or restrictions.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I wonder why the Golden, lab, pug, and Boston terrier are on the list. If these dogs are on then what are the other 64 breeds?

I wonder where you can find the full list.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I have heard that the Goldens and Labs account for a high number of bites. 
They don't take into account the large number of these breeds means that the percent of biters is low. And that this includes minor bites, means nips.

I think I'm glad I'm getter older - the World is becoming too stupid to live in much longer (no, I'm not suicidal).


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I noticed the date of the article if Feb, 2010. Does this mean, possibly, that this has been dropped.

PITA is closely associated with HSUS and believes animals should not be kept as pets. I'm sure they are behind this to eliminate all pets from U.S. households...their goal.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

I just saw this and was so upset... this is really stupid! 

I was really afraid it would come to this, with some recent news articles about "Child bit by Golden" and so many irresponsible owners complaining about how their Golden is "aggressive and not a family dog". Seriously making me mad today!

Here's a link with the 75 restricted/banned breeds: List Of All Dog Breeds That Have Been Victimized By BSL. | The Dog Blog


----------



## Arpeggio (Jun 24, 2012)

*** is this crap... How can they ban dogs from the US? How can any government do anything like this? The job of the government is not to decide which dog breeds we can have lol. why what how could they?

EDIT: I wanna talk to my representative  I've talked to her in person and she is really nice and proactive so I think this would be something great to tell her!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

The 75 breeds listed I believe comes from the website listed below. The blog was written back in May of 2007. The list isn't one town or one city/state entire breed list. It is a list of all dogs that at one time or another have been listed somewhere. 


Dog Politics: List Of 75 Banned Or Restricted Breeds - Is Your Dog On The List?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

PITA? Never trusted wraps 

If animals shouldn't live as pets than where should they live?

I know my Yorkies are 10x-30x more likely to bit/nip than my goldens ever have or will be.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

RDOWS on Animal Rights


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Here's a link on PITA's stand on keeping pets.Animal Rights Uncompromised: 'Pets' | PETA.org​


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

BajaOkalahoma, I am in agreement with you. I sometimew think I have lived to long as the world seems to have gone nuts. I can't believe how it has changed here in the past 6- years.

I hear language coming out of 6 year oold mouths that I didn't hear til I was in my 20's. I see kid running amuck because parents either can't or afraid to control them. I see prices headed out of sight as jobs head out of contry and illegals flood in I see govbernement sticking their noses in where it certainly doesn't belong. They are suppose to be of the people, for the people and by the not the people, not rulers of the people.

I believe in freedom of roganizatins, but ones like HSUS and Peta have NO BUSINESS being allowed to dictate to us. Like so many others, I use to think the HSUS was THE HUMANE SOCIETY and the donations I ssent in were being spred among all the cities. Let me tell you when I found out what it REALLY was, not only did I never sned another ree cent, I destroyed every "free gift" they had sent me--key chain, mug, shirt, umberella, etc.

I do not hold with capturing whales, dolphins, etc to have them put on shows like at Sea World. However, orphan ones can not survive in the wild and captivitiy is their only chance. I donot believe in circus. that is no life for the lions, tigers, elephants, etc. I don't even like rodeo['s--no life for those animals either. Zoos, well if they are ones that make a failry natural habitat and the animals have room, that is not so bad and can be edicuational as to the plight of animals. Circuses, trained sea animals, etc is not--jut interesint to watch them preform.

But I am ded agasint any group telling me what kind of dog I can have, if I can have a riding horse in a large pature, or plow horse that haslots of freedom and room, a milk cow that is in the pature all the time except milking time, etc. As long as these animals are wel cared for, you and the governement keep your nose out of my affairs.

Okay, I have vented. Goldens banned. I can think of some humans that I would prefer to have banned from my city, gnags, punjks, trouble makers, etv. LOL


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What was the goal of that writer re/writing that article? There are no facts or citations behind the statements. It's just gossip - and apparently intended to rile people up.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Penny's Mom said:


> Here's a link on PITA's stand on keeping pets.Animal Rights Uncompromised: 'Pets' | PETA.org​


They are crazied moonies. They say to not got to pet stores to buy pets- Agreed but not to go to breeders- Not BYBs is ridiculous. Of we all spayed and neutered like they suggest then with in a few decades cats and dogs would be extinct.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

BajaOklahoma said:


> I have heard that the Goldens and Labs account for a high number of bites.
> They don't take into account the large number of these breeds means that the percent of biters is low. And that this includes minor bites, means nips.
> 
> *I think I'm glad I'm getter older - the World is becoming too stupid to live in much longer *(no, I'm not suicidal).


I totally agree. Common sense is dead.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm not worried, cause I have seen government try to control the fighting breeds in my area and they are a complete failure at this. They sit there and make laws but have no one to enforce them. They yell a lot when it is voting years, but do nothing when elected. 

Any dog will bite if forced into a "Fight or Flight" situation. Because of the popularity of a breed means there are many the bite stats show higher, but if you divide by how many there are of the breed the bite ratio may be very small. Why don't we impliment a law that says "Idiots can't have any pets" ?

I wouldn't worry at all, the government is too busy trying to see how much more money they can steal from the Baby Boomers to worry on what breed of dog you can keep.


----------



## Regulus (Jan 30, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> They are crazied moonies.


At least you don't live where they have their HQ. There are some genuinely nice people that work there, but there are some militant types too.

In fairness to them though, they do have a very nice dog park on that property. I haven't taken Gus there, but I have gone with friends whose dogs are 'sterilized'.

PETA's Dog-Park Webcam | PETA.org

The webcam doesn't work on my work computer, but it worked the last time I took a gander from home.


----------

